# S works vs expert shoes



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

How much difference is there between the s works and expert road shoes is it worth the extra $200 ?


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't exactly say anything for the expert shoes, but the s works are stupid good!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I run the experts and they are the best shoes I have owned. I was waiting for some Sworks and told the lbs never mind as I like these so much. I also have a wide foot so the experts fit well.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sworks shoes may be the very best cycling shoes available. I love mine


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

S-Works are (I have to admit) worth it.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the experts and I really didn't like them. I went with the giro factors and I like them much much better. Ymmv.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pair of older Experts (2011) that I use every now and then, but primarily wear 2012 S-Works or 2014 S-Works. I think the Experts are really good but both pairs of S-Works shoes are considerably stiffer and solid, with the 2014's being even stiffer than the 2012's. I realize that's an awkward comparison given the model years, but regardless I don't have any regrets upgrading to the S-Works shoes over the years.


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

i prefer the expert shoes, i find them more comfortable then the 2012 s-works i had. plus you can buy nearly 2 pair of experts for the price of one pair of s-works!


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I had Experts and really liked the single Boa. During a relay race last June, I had my speedplay 3hole-4hole adapter break just as I was getting ready to set off. There were no adapters handy so we swapped to team members Look pedals and I used his S-works shoes (yeah, we lost 20 minutes messing around at 1:00am). Since I had ridden 56 miles earlier in the day and was heading out for another 56 miles, I had a pretty direct comparison and would have to say, I could not tell the difference. One thing I distinctly remember not liking was the difference in how the dual boa worked because the strings fell out of their guides when I was getting ready in the van. On the single boa, they can't do that. I don't know how well the the S-works breath over the Expert because it was cold that night and I had shoe covers on. 

I have since moved on to Lake CX331 Speedplay specific shoes no 3hole-4hole plate needed but the shoe also come in standard 3 bolt. They have a single boa, no velcro across the front (what is that for anyway?), moldable sole and breath a little better than the Expert. The sizing was exactly the same as my Specialized shoes. The styling however is not for everyone.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've had encounters with both, but don't currently own either of them. But I do work at a spesh dealer, and if their wasnt an advantage over the experts, we wouldn't sell more sworks shoes than experts. And our sworks shoe sales are WAY over the number of expert shoes we sell. i think we MAY have sold 1 pair of experts in the last year. rest are sworks or non-carbon soled shoes


----------

